# Definition der Sicherheitskategorien



## Gerri (21 Januar 2009)

Hallo, weiss jemand wo man sich darüber schlau machen kann?


----------



## Mike369 (21 Januar 2009)

Moin,

sag malwelche sicherheitskategorien du z.B. meinst


----------



## marlob (21 Januar 2009)

Falls es um Maschinenrichtilinie usw. geht, dann gucke mal hier
http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=158773&postcount=17


----------



## Homer79 (21 Januar 2009)

oder auch glei hier

http://files.jokab.com/13_web_other/DE_Safety_category_choice.pdf


----------

